# Nic level help



## kelly22 (25/5/15)

So from my previous introductory post ypu will have gathered im a neeb about a month into vaping,i just wanted to know if i should drop from a 16 mg hangsen juice to a 12mg of another juice or is it too soon and will i ve tempted to go back on the stinkies if im getting too little nic?,all suggestions will be apprecuated thanks peeps peace


----------



## shabbar (25/5/15)

Hi and welcome 

I would suggest moving down in nic once the cravings has subsided completely 

I have been vaping for almost 2 years and still on 18mg. (I don't have any craving but find that 18mg gives me a satisfying throat hit and vape)


----------



## kelly22 (25/5/15)

Shabvar i dont have a really bad craving but i do actually cape alil more than i smoked and i noticed the flavour fets abit dry after a whole day n iv heard ppl say that lower nic gives a better flavour so im hoping to find a juice thats 12mg with an ok throat hit thanks for your reply


----------



## Alex (25/5/15)

With a CLK and nautilus mini, you should definitely stay on 18mg. Just change to a better juice with higher VG content.


----------



## Ashley A (25/5/15)

Get a bottle and try it. You will know if it doesn't hit the spot or not. If it does, go with it, if not, let it steep and keep it for that day.

The PG/VG ratio, atties and power play a big roll as the amount of vapour and juice you use increases as you step up. I use 3mg in my Nuppin, 6mg in my Subtank, Marquis, Derringer, 12mg in the Kayfun and 18mg iny Mega to get the same hit. But 6mg knocks me down in the Nuppin unless it's max VG. 12mg leaves me wanting in my Mega.

Best way is to try and see how it feels. I haven't thrown away any juice unless it's really kak but eventually came across gear that it works on. At the moment I pretty much have a setup per juice that works with it for me in it but can be really bad in if I put it in one of my other tanks.

It'sa bit of an evolution. my Twisp did the job for a month with 18mg. Then the MVP + Aerotank with 18mg for the next 7 months, then it just exploded into multiple types of mods, tanks, drippers, and bottom feeding in the last 4 months. on the other hand, I have friends who went from a Twisp to a Mega and are now in 3mg and trying to quit vaping all together a year later without ever going into the heavy duty gear.

I jnow I went a lot more into gear but it plays a big role in the nic needed as I've described.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## kelly22 (25/5/15)

@Ashley will definitely use your advice just waiting to collect my mvp2 and aerotank then il try some 12mg juices


----------



## kelly22 (25/5/15)

Hi ashley can u tell me where i can get my e juice on a monthly basis at an affordable price and delivered or in the jjb north area as i am disable n do not drive

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## moonunit (25/5/15)

There are various vendors selling local liquids which are very affordable and top notch quality. Try out Sirvape, Vape cartel, vapor mountain, Vape mob, Vape king, etc. sorry to any vendors if I missed someone. Most of them have next day delivery for very reasonable rates and offer fantastic service.

I would say order some 12mg and you can always mix it with the 18mg to start lowering the nic content.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

